# When can I fertalize again?



## jacobchavarria (9 mo ago)

I put down Scott's safe for seeding triple action with my overseed 4 weeks ago. I want to apply 28-0-0. When would it be safe to apply the 28-0-0?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would say you are perfectly fine to do it now if you want. Especially that liquid spray isn't going to do a whole lot anyway.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Feed it as you wish. The slow release methyl Urea in that bag of Scotts isn't kicking into gear until it gets warmer any way.


----------



## jacobchavarria (9 mo ago)

Do either of you guys have a different suggestion on what I should use? My grass is actively growing and dark green but it's not growing thick. Where my dog pees it's extremely thick. Was wanting to get my whole yard looking like that. I have a back pack sprayer I can use.


----------

